# New title .. And the winner is .....



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Those that have been with us a little while will know that for a bit of fun we invited suggestions for the name of my new title.Finally Sandra and Helen have come to their decision so I copy their email which has been sent to all those that entered, below. Thank you to everyone







Subj:	Fwd: And The Winners Are ......Date:	11/11/01 5:23:29 GMT Standard TimeFrom:	TLRecordingHello everybody,Firstly thank you for your understanding regarding the delay. However we have come to a decision and it was not easy, really it was perhaps one of the most difficult things Mike has asked Helen and me to do - hence the Sunday work.Mike is here and is aware of the choices and he has ok'd me to e-mail so here we go:1st place:Renee Otte	with	Toward Inner PeaceCongratulations Renee, you will be receiving a copy of the new program as soon as Andy has it completed which should be quite soon, and copies of Mikes other titles Managing Stress and General Relaxation.Runners up were:Barbara Romero	with Catching the WaveandJane Semmel	with The Next LevelCongratulations both Barbara & Jane you too will be receiving copy of the new title as soon as it is released.The responose to this was wonderful, it really was so difficult to choose. Mike has agreed that there should be no-one that should walk away without something, so he has agreed that everyone who took the time to enter should receive something.He has therefore said that a copy of his 'Reflective Thoughts" CD should be sent to everyone who entered - including the winners!So please send your name and postal address to me at tlrecording###cs.comand I will arrange for these to be sent to you.Thank you all once again. I have copied this to Mike so he will post the winners on your BB.Have a good weekendGood wishesSandra


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks for posting this Mike and







CONGRATUALTIONS!!!!!







to all the winners!!!!...and that means everyone who entered, cos they are all winners!!!







Sandra and Helen must have had a difficult choice!And, what other contest would give out prizes to everyone who entered????? Whoo hoo everyone! Best wishes to all!!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

That's great Mike and thanks to everyone who participated and for the work of your staff Mike, tell them all thanks.Congradulations to everyone.


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

Hi: Mike, Sandra & Helen:Thank you so much for choosing my suggestion. I'm so excited about this honor. I enjoyed participating in the title search.Thank you all for your generosity. You all do such great work for us IBS people.Renee'


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Congrats to Renee and all!







Thanks to Mike, Sandra & Helen for all of their work too! Let Andy know we are EAGERLY awaiting the CULMINATION of his efforts







.BQ


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Why do I keep gettting compuserve when I type in tlrecordings###cs.com? This must be a stupid day, after what I've been thru (see post Help!)


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Joan, Just so you know, "cs" is an abbreviation for compuserve, so you should be getting compuserve when you type in "cs". Hope that clears that up for you. BQ


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

BQ, ol buddy, my post is on at 4:16 EST. When I get to compuserve, where do I go? Can't find the spot (duh--must be Veteran's Day off U.S.) Or maybe cutting down the Serzone. Can't find the link to enter my real name and address to get the free CD!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Just do a regular e-mail Joan. Send it to them at this address:timelineservices###compuserve.comPerhaps put "Free CD of Reflective Thoughts" in the subject line. Include in the e-mail your name & address and I'm sure they will pop off one to you soon.







BQ


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I like the title, really says it all. Well done, Renee.







AZ


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Renee - what a great title! It certainly says it all.Mike,Many thanks to you for doing the contest and for the free stuff. And many thanks to Helen and Sandy also for all of the work they did. I can't imagine what that must've been like!


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Congrats to Renee! Sounds like it was a fun contest.Where can we find out more details as to what the new tapes will cover?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Madchen, I just bumped up the thread regarding information on the new title.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Nice choice Mike!I look forward to listening.


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Thanks for bumping the other post, Marilyn.


----------

